# Accounting job prospects



## Mystery (Jan 21, 2016)

Hi, 

Where can i get info on accounting job prospects in Australia?

Thanks!


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

I have moved your post to its own thread.

Try seek.com.au but from what I know accountants are in an oversupply in Australia. There are not many placements for accountants for skilled visa and it is flagged for removal from the skilled list.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 21, 2016)

Many thanks for update! Lets hope accountants become in demand again


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Don't hold your breath. It is in an oversupply because alot of international students study accounting. Accounting is basically the easiest way to get PR as you normally people can get enough points with no work experience.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 21, 2016)

I have 5+ years of professional experience and currently working with Big 4 Audit and Accountancy Firm (PwC Pakistan). Also CPA Australia has an MRA with ACCA which gives the reciprocal membership of the other body with a few requirements though. Perhaps this might give an edge?


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Alot of employers like Australian work experience.

A friend of mine is friends with someone who has 6 years experience in Australia and they have found it hard to get a new job - they were made redudent.

Be prepared for it to take up to 6 months or longer to find a job.

Personally, if I was an overseas accountant I would not be looking at working in Australia until 1/ I had enough savings to last me for 6 to 12 months or 2/ the job market improved.

It would be stressful too being an accountant in Australia having the ATO contact you about your clients lodgements.


----------



## Mystery (Jan 21, 2016)

thanks for the advice!


----------

